

Andy Weissman Leaves Betaworks For Union Square Ventures - cobrien
http://www.betabeat.com/2011/09/15/exclusive-andy-weissman-leaves-betawork-for-union-square-ventures/

======
cienrak
Interesting note.

Andy Weissman and John Borthwick are both alumni of Wesleyan University.

USV co-founder Brad Burnham is from Wesleyan.

A strong community of liberal arts educated folks making big waves in the New
York tech scene, both on venture and new media.

~~~
bbgm
Funnily enough all the Wesleyan people are now have PhDs in quantum chemistry
or biophysics. When I first moved to the US, I just assumed it rocked for
theoretical science.

------
udhaya123
WORLD BEST DOWNLOADS AND A EARNING WEBSITE

WWW.WELMAX.BLOGSPOT.COM WWW.WELMAX.BLOGSPOT.COM WWW.WELMAX.BLOGSPOT.COM

